# URL ausführen/aufrufen Problem



## samatthias (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo Zusammen


Ich bin daran ein Programm zu schreiben, dass mir einfach zig mal eine URL aufruft. Die URL hat sieht etwa so aus:
http://www.hopala.com/test/url?param1=hallo&param2=bello&param3=foobar

Ich habe dafür folgende Zeilen verwendet: 


```
URL url = new URL("http://www.hopala.com/test/url?param1=hallo&param2=bello&param3=foobar");
 URLConnection conn = url.openConnection();
```

Doch wie kann ich jetzt die URL "ausführen"? (Ausführen im Sinne von "Enter" wenn man beim Browser die URL eingibt). Dass heisst ich brauche im Prinzip so eine Art "Enter" Funktion in Java. Das müsste doch irgendwie gehen oder?

Das Ganze soll als Testprogramm dienen. Ich möchte eine Reihe gleicher URL's ausführen lassen.

Könnte mir da jemand schnell auf die Sprünge helfen?


Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Murray (27. Jun 2006)

URLConnection#connect


----------



## samatthias (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo


Naja also 


```
con.connect();
```

..habe ich nur vergessen zu posten. Aber mit dem führt man die URL auch nicht aus. da wird höchstens eine connection auf gemacht. Klärt mich auf wenn's nicht so ist.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## merxleben (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ein Blick in die API von URLConnection hätte dich mit Sicherheit auf die Methode #getContent gebracht. Alternativ lass dir doch einen Inputstream von URLConnection geben.

Ich dag mal ein Blick in die API hat noch keinem geschadet.

Martin


----------



## samatthias (28. Jun 2006)

Hallo Martin


Ja hätte mich ... ich hab sie ja auch angeschaut. Hab halt hier was übersehen! Kann jedem ja mal passieren ... nix für Ungut und danke für die Hilfe es funktioniert jetzt jedenfalls!


Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------

